# herd from a oldtimer if you feed your dog squirrels that will make them want it more.



## Primos can man

so who does that and does it work ha?


----------



## GA DAWG

Was he talking about actually feeding them squirrel meat? I've fed mine deer meat before and they dont want them


----------



## Primos can man

no, he was actually talking bout letting the dog chew and eat on the squirrel.


----------



## Doug B.

I've never seen a squirrel dog that wouldn't eat squirrel. I've got one that will start eating the head when you shoot one out if you don't get to him fast enough. I don't blame them though, squirrel is some very good eating.


----------



## Nicodemus

That sounds like the same myth of feedin` em gunpowder to make em mean. The gunpowder trick don`t work either.


----------



## state159

A lot of people will cut open a squirrel and feed the heart, liver, etc. to young pups just starting, as a reward for treeing good. I may let a pup eat the first one or two that he trees and I kill to him, but the rest of the squirrels are mine plus it's too time consuming to feed a dog in the woods. We're out there to hunt.


----------



## Marshall R

When I get home and clean the squirrels, I let them snack on heart, kidneys, and feet.  They love the feet. 

Marshall


----------



## fireretriever

I was told by a vet at UF that gun powder does make them mean. Well sort of. It actually kills brain cells and causes dogs not think right so if the dog is already the aggressive type then it can be mistaken as making them mean. Old time dog fighters and some hog hunters back in the days used to do it and of course people that wanted mean guards dog did it too. I personally think that my dogs need all of their brain cells because they do enough dumb stuff without the help of gun powder. I know some guys that feed raw deer to their blood tracking dogs and they swear it makes them better so try it if ya want to I don't think it will hurt.


----------



## 027181

The raw deer meet with tracking dogs seems like a good idea


----------



## bjtillman

The dogs I have will eat only the heads off.  The man I got them from trained them that way.  I reckon that was their reward.  I agree with the comment about lost time in the woods.  It aggravates me sometimes when I'm ready to push on and the dog is trying to finish that head off.


----------



## mlandrum

BJ, that ain't no problem---- When you shoot the squirrel just shoot his head off and you could move on to the next squirrel


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Now I know why my Lab is nuts about squirrels. I've been giving her the heads, feet, and vitals, and the only one waiting is her. (for another head).
She chases and trees but will not keep an eye on the squirrel. The squirrel will have tapped the tree and that crazy lab of mine will still be scratching bark off the tree the squirrel went up.
By the way I didn't do this training. This is something that she likes to do in her spare time.


----------



## simpleman30

i give my deer beagles the cutoffs from the deer legs and leave a little meat on there for em.  give em the heart and lungs too sometimes.  not sure if it makes them any better but they sure enjoy it.


----------



## bjtillman

I have a good friend whose place I hunt on that loves to eat them so I give him what I kill.  He said the brains are the best part of them so I try to get to them before the dog does when I hunt on his property


----------



## mlandrum

Back years ago when I lived in Augusta and my wife was 8- months pregnant, we were invited to a Squirrel Supper of one of our X-Friends! We sat down to eat what I though would be a Nice plate of Fried Squirrel Around the outside of the dish of fried squirrels was some little Round Objects, I noticed this guy would pick one up and pop it with a spoon, I asked what was it and he said it was squirrel HEADS and he was crackin the skulls and SUCKIN out the BRAINES My poor wife THREW-UP right there at the table The Lesson is , " Don't Ever Take A City Girl To REDNECK SQUIRREL SUPPER !"


----------



## Robert Warnock

How bad a dog wants a squirrel is determined in the breeding pen and woods experience, not anything he is given to eat.  Just my opinion


----------



## Old Blue21

I had a walker dog that would tree coons pretty good... Then he started treeing opossums and someone told to feed him coon and it will straighten him out and i did and that dog has treed nothing but coons....


----------



## Cottontail

I fed my beagles fish when i woke up this morning my truck and boat were gone !!! Guess they went fishing so it really Works !!


----------



## TRKbeagles

Cottontail said:


> I fed my beagles fish when i woke up this morning my truck and boat were gone !!! Guess they went fishing so it really Works !!



yeah. but thats just because your wife got tired of it bein in her way, so she sold it.lol!!!


----------



## TRKbeagles

tried feedin mine rabbits, and now i have to run and get 1 before they get to it or it will be no more because they run to eat.


----------



## goose buster

robert warnock said:


> how bad a dog wants a squirrel is determined in the breeding pen and woods experience, not anything he is given to eat.  Just my opinion


amen!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Old Blue21 said:


> I had a walker dog that would tree coons pretty good... Then he started treeing opossums and someone told to feed him coon and it will straighten him out and i did and that dog has treed nothing but coons....


What made him start treeing possums recken? Recken the dog food you are using has possum meat in it?


----------



## Old Blue21

LOL i dont know must be


----------



## cowgirl1

Well so my opinion is yes it has alot to do with breeding, but like anything they have to have a desire for it. The best dogs out there has a huge heart and big desire. 
When I train my pups I always throw a squirrel around on a fishing pole, shoot around them and the put them in the pen with the dead  squirrel...and as pups they like to chew...so I let them have it  If nothing else it is a reward for them... 
I have seen several hunters after there dog trees, and they shoot it out, they let them eat the head... 
Not me, I only let them chew on it when they are training... then when they mature I teach mine to retrieve them back to me...so I don't want them chewed up... hehe...


----------

